# Schwinn green Stingray w/3 sped thumb shifter



## artfull dodger (Apr 30, 2017)

I am trying to find my childhood bicycle, and while I know I wont find the exact one I had, I bet I can come close.  I got the Schwinn Stingray( I think as it might have been a Fastback) in the early 1980s, green in color. I always likened it to an apple green but I think it was the Campus green unless there is another green used I am not aware of.  She had the 3 spd Stumey Archer thumb shifter, shorty chrome fenders, a pebble pattern tread to the front tire and the squared big tire on the rear, and now I remember it had a tread pattern on it(till I wore it off!)   The seat was yellow with a green stripe and "S" on it.  I remember adding the Schwinn speedo that I got for my birthday the following year.  I am on the autism spectrum and it seems many of these now fetch prices that could buy several other models for.  But that bike has memories tied to it.  Autistics like to wander, and I prefered to do it on that bicycle, I rode it everywhere.  I wanna say it had well over 4000 miles on the speedo by the time I traded it in to the local dealer when I got into BMX racing. I have an old Schwinn Suburban in the chestnut brown metalic with a factory rear rack that is just to tall and rough riding with the skinny tires.  While I am tall, I think with the banana seat all the way up, I still ride the Stingray.  My second choice would be a bit larger Schwinn in the copper tone color with wider tires than my Suburban has, always wanted one of the bigger ones like the Typhoon ect as the BMX fad passed localy.  But ended up on a Mt bike for a few years that I never liked.  Any help I can get finding one of these(been haunting craigslist without much luck) would be wonderfull.  If you deal in bikes, I would be willing to trade in my Surbuban, its in really nice shape, toward the other bike.   Thanks   Mike

Edit, found this catalog pic, this is exactly what I had!  And its Emerald green in color.   Memories flooding back when I saw this pic!


----------



## artfull dodger (Apr 30, 2017)

I am open to finding the parts to build this bike again for myself as well if you have pieces of the puzzle, please let me know.  Thanks.   Mike the Aspie


----------

